# New Names



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Not for the horses - for me. I was thinking for the unrated shows this year to change my name for some 'wtf who is that?!' factor. I took a quiz and my hillbilly name is Bubba Sue, and I am contemplating using that one quite a bit.

Any more suggestions? Other than Polly Esther. There's a few places I show where I expect to hear "THAT IS NOT YOUR NAME!!!!"


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bernie BunBun! haha that was my first rabbits name : P that'd get some question marks forming haha. I think this is actually a pretty funny/interesting idea. Lol : D plus i want to see what other people come up with haha!


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahaha. I just now got the Polly Ester=polyester. Ever tried Seymor Buts?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG. Seymour Buts is TOTALLY gonna be used!... My friend suggested Ben Dover LOOOL


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bahaha! I can't think of any, but those are hilarious.


----------

